# Suggestion for Hair Care Tips Forum Division for Relaxed and Naturals



## SvelteVelvet (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi! I don't know if this has been presented before but I think it will be great to have two Hair Care forums, one for relaxed and one for naturals. In an effort to make this brief this isn't so much about an us against them thing, however when some topics are brought up concerning hair care some of them inadvertantly develop that undertone.

Considering that naturals and relaxed heads have different methods of hair care, products, and techniques that may work wonderfully for one and not the other, I feel it will be more productive to have a central place dedicated to each where every tip and topic can be helpful to everyone viewing.

It can also be helpful for relaxed heads considering transitioning to natural to have a central place to peruse and naturals considering relaxing having a central place to peruse in helping them make their decision.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 28, 2009)

The idea has been presented before, and it was decided to keep it the way it is for now.



SvelteVelvet said:


> Hi! I don't know if this has been presented before but I think it will be great to have two Hair Care forums, one for relaxed and one for naturals. In an effort to make this brief this isn't so much about an us against them thing, however when some topics are brought up concerning hair care some of them inadvertantly develop that undertone.
> 
> Considering that naturals and relaxed heads have different methods of hair care, products, and techniques that may work wonderfully for one and not the other, I feel it will be more productive to have a central place dedicated to each where every tip and topic can be helpful to everyone viewing.
> 
> It can also be helpful for relaxed heads considering transitioning to natural to have a central place to peruse and naturals considering relaxing having a central place to peruse in helping them make their decision.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Sep 28, 2009)

Allandra said:


> The idea has been presented before, and it was decided to keep it the way it is for now.


 
Thanks. How long ago was it presented? And was the decision based on member votes?


----------



## Maynard (Sep 28, 2009)

^^ Someone comes up with your same bright idea every 3 months or so. Its not a vote, its an admin decision. If you do a search, you should find a post where Beverly states her reasons why. HTH.


----------



## SvelteVelvet (Sep 28, 2009)

Gin said:


> ^^ Someone comes up with your same bright idea every 3 months or so. Its not a vote, its an admin decision. If you do a search, you should find a post where Beverly states her reasons why. HTH.


 
TY. I'll do a search when I have time to. I imagine it's like finding a needle in a haysack and I don't have time or patience for all that right now.

I'm curious to know the reasons. I feel as paying members we should have votes on things like this. I'm very interested on what the thousands of members on a whole feel about it. Ah well, it's not MY forum.


----------



## Allandra (Sep 28, 2009)

SvelteVelvet said:


> Thanks. How long ago was it presented? And was the decision based on member votes?


The decision was made by the forum owner (beverly).


----------



## prisytomboy (Nov 14, 2009)

Not to cause any problems or step on any toes....but I agree.  When there are posts about haircare tips and memebers are not specifying whether they are natural or relaxed it could cause a problem.  I have experienced that.  I put tons of moisturizer on my relaxed hair and looked a HOTT MESS!  LOL

So what I intend to do is look for relaxed ladies and follow them!


----------



## vainღ♥♡jane (Nov 14, 2009)

i agree. it would be so much easier to find the information i'm looking for. and there are so many pages up bumped and new thread that searching can feel overwhelming.​


----------



## Embyra (Nov 24, 2009)

yes exactly as paying members there should be votes


----------



## Firstborn2 (Nov 24, 2009)

Don't do it Bev


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 24, 2009)

Beverly is correct, IMHO. This is how LHCF started back in the Yahoo days and how it should remain. It's served it's members well over the years. Having one forum for all is what makes LHCF unique. If people want two forums, most other sites have them.

I hope she continues to stand her ground!


----------



## rosalindb (Nov 25, 2009)

Please do not separate it. I think it works well as it is.


----------



## Br*nzeb*mbsh~ll (Nov 25, 2009)

That was NOT a good idea.


----------



## Leeda.the.Paladin (Nov 26, 2009)

I agree...there are plenty of other forums that are just natural or relaxed. This forum is unique and I think both the natural and relaxed ladies bring a lot to the table. 

You are a paying member, but no one has to be. It's not a democracy.


----------



## addaboutmyhair (Nov 26, 2009)

Why should paying members have votes? We all new we couldn't vote when we paid and joined. It's her site. 2) I like that it's one forum. For those of us in between who texlax, stretch, braid, weave, where would we go? I've had great tips from relaxed and naturals.  Understanding the basics about hair - moisture/protein, porosity, etc. from both. Product and reggie recs from both. And if you want to know, ask. Most posts specify if it's relevant. Plus there are other, relaxed only and natural only sites.  I like LHCF because it is promoting healthy long hair growth, not a specific method of achieving it. I think we get more information and ideas this way. Why would you want to close yourself off to more information?


----------



## Maracujá (Nov 26, 2009)

I'm natural but the tips that have helped me the most were given by Macherieamour on youtube who happens to be relaxed, so I guess keeping the forum as it is isn't such a bad idea. However, I do agree that giving us the right to vote - as paying members - would make it more democratic.


----------



## SVT (Nov 26, 2009)

jamaraa said:


> Beverly is correct, IMHO. *This is how LHCF started back in the Yahoo days* and how it should remain. It's served it's members well over the years. Having one forum for all is what makes LHCF unique. If people want two forums, most other sites have them.
> 
> I hope she continues to stand her ground!



OT: Slight correction - It was the Network54 days. LHCF and LHC both spunoff from Jennifer Bahny's longhairlovers site many moons ago. LHCF in 2002.


----------



## jamaraa (Nov 29, 2009)

SVT said:


> OT: Slight correction - It was the Network54 days. LHCF and LHC both spunoff from Jennifer Bahny's longhairlovers site many moons ago. LHCF in 2002.


 
SVT...I came here via HairTalk which I think proceeds almost everybody!  Jade 21 big upped both LHC and LHCF there, tho I was a member of LHLs too!


----------



## apemay1969 (Dec 3, 2009)

I was interested in this topic so I checked this thread.  I was relaxed when I joined LHCF, I transitioned and am now natural because of the members of LHCF.  I do get confused so I try to research the post'er before I try their recommended product or regimen.  I have relaxed daughters and I welcome comments regarding relaxed hair.  I like the mix of people but I'm nosy so I wanted to see what the comments would be.

I was shocked - I don't know why because I'm a grown woman - by the acid in the some of the comments in this thread.  Some people write in an acerbic manner and it comes off a bit funky.  I'm sure - or hoping - it's not meant in that manner and it's just the writing style.  Sometimes though, I want to respond and say ickypoo don't be so mean.


----------



## aribell (Dec 3, 2009)

Would an easier solution be to tell people to clearly specify in their threads/thread titles whether they are relaxed or natural?  Or to say whether their advice/experience should be directed specifically toward relaxed heads or natural heads?

idk though, I've been both natural and relaxed since joining and have usually been able to find what I'm looking for or start a thread to ask.  I think putting them both together makes it about hair in general rather than about being relaxed or being natural.  I like it just being about hair in general.


----------



## lilikoi (Dec 3, 2009)

nicola.kirwan said:


> *Would an easier solution be to tell people to clearly specify in their threads/thread titles whether they are relaxed or natural?*  Or to say whether their advice/experience should be directed specifically toward relaxed heads or natural heads?
> 
> idk though, I've been both natural and relaxed since joining and have usually been able to find what I'm looking for or start a thread to ask.  I think putting them both together makes it about hair in general rather than about being relaxed or being natural.  *I like it just being about hair in general*.


 _*Me, too!*_

Perhaps adding fields for that info on the profile and having it show on every post would be useful-It would make it easier if it just shows automatically.

I'd love to be able to know if a piece of advice applies to my situation (I'm a 4b/relaxed) without having to go back and forth to the profiles to get the 411 on the poster (and sometimes there's no helpful info there either!).

Other than that, I love reading the posts of naturals/transitioners (I might become one!), and looking at all the beautiful hair in all its expressions. The more information, the better!


----------



## aribell (Dec 3, 2009)

lilikoi said:


> _*Me, too!*_
> 
> Perhaps adding fields for that info on the profile and having it show on every post would be useful-It would make it easier if it just shows automatically.
> 
> I'd love to be able to know if a piece of advice applies to my situation (I'm a 4b/relaxed) without having to go back and forth to the profiles to get the 411 on the poster (and sometimes there's no helpful info there either!).


 
I like that idea--like a short "hair profile" that automatically shows up by your avi or in your siggy...for people who are willing to share, of course.


----------



## LaidBak (Dec 3, 2009)

prisytomboy said:


> Not to cause any problems or step on any toes....but I agree. When there are posts about haircare tips and memebers are not specifying whether they are natural or relaxed it could cause a problem. I have experienced that. I put tons of moisturizer on my relaxed hair and looked a HOTT MESS! LOL
> 
> So what I intend to do is look for relaxed ladies and follow them!


 
A suggestion to solve this problem in the future, before you go copying someone's regimen:
1) Look at the member's signature, they sometimes specify the state of their hair
2) Look at their profile information.  They've probably stated it there as well, along with hair type and lots of oher useful stuff
3) ASK them if they are relaxed or natural

Following a tip that did not work for you is not the fault of not having a specific forum for you to look at. Because even if you saw that tip in a relaxed only forum it still might not have worked for you.  

Just my thoughts, with no intention to offend or upset....


----------

